# Big Bend?



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Maybe spook will chime in for ya, he's the only member I can think of that fishes up that way. I'm still trying to figure out how to fish here close to home and when I do get the urge for a new adventure I invariable head waay south.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Still can't decide if I'm gonna go out this weekend or not. I've neglected the FS18 for too long and really need to start cracking down on it. My fishing buddy bought a Hisider recently that ended up having a busted up bottom and we spent all last weekend patching it instead of working on my boat, so it needs some love. Might not be able to stand it though ;D. We'll see. I'll let you know if I head out.

Elie


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Sounds good fellas! That boat is looking sweet man, u have a lots of talent and patience.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks man. The talent I'm trying to learn. The patience is more important anyway. I guess I'm trying to learn that too. I haven't set the thing on fire yet or smashed it to pieces, so I guess I'm getting better. I found out that I'm out for this weekend though. I forgot that I'm going to the Tool concert in Jax on Saturday night. Pretty much kills the fishing both days. Looks like boat work after all. The weather's looking kinda mean anyway. Good luck if you head out. Sunday may not be too bad.

Elie


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Yep, with 20+ winds and lots of rain it looks as if I will be land bound this weekend. My wife works Sunday so that's out. I have rods to wrap anyways so this will just make me stay in and get to work on them.


----------

